# Low voltage lighting w/ remote transformers



## Kellyf (Sep 26, 2012)

Does anyone have experience with residential low voltage lighting using 12 volt transformers in a remote location? I am designing a lighting system in a natatorium (indoor swimming pool) and living space. Each of 50+ mono-point fixtures will have individual wire runs from multiple LV transformers. All individual wires have been sized to allow for less than 10% voltage drop.


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

Kellyf said:


> Does anyone have experience with residential low voltage lighting using 12 volt transformers in a remote location? I am designing a lighting system in a natatorium (indoor swimming pool) and living space. Each of 50+ mono-point fixtures will have individual wire runs from multiple LV transformers. All individual wires have been sized to allow for less than 10% voltage drop.


I'd shoot for 3% if it was my job.


----------



## Kellyf (Sep 26, 2012)

macmikeman said:


> I'd shoot for 3% if it was my job.


I appreciate that but I'm designing forced extended lamp life into the system. Even if the client leaves the lights on 100% brightness the lamps will still last at least twice as long.


----------



## Kellyf (Sep 26, 2012)

What are code guidelines for this type of installation? I'm having difficulty finding clear answers to this.


----------

